# House Elf's Waiting room



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

So i have one doe that is pregnant this year shes bred with my mom's Fullblood Boer buck Koda hes a traditional mahogany bay color and dobby is a moonspotted black Laboerbian. Dobby was bred yesterday in the morning possibly during the night before the morning we seen her bred because Koda is a night and early morning wooer. Dobby should be due on September 9th. of this year  

If anyone wants to reserve a baby thats fine i will be taking the babies off of Dobby and milking her (yes i know that was a bad idea breeding her in April to kid in september if I'm gonna be milking) lol She could have twins to triplets but anything could happen the babies that dont sell will go on a Lambar. I'm selling the babies for 90 each the price is strict due to financial reasoning.  im super excited though!  my first bottle baby gonna be a momma!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully the pregnancy took! Good luck!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Hopefully the pregnancy took! Good luck!


I'm hoping soo i have marked down on my phone 17 days from their hook up so ill be watching for her to go back into heat if she didnt take and she does go back into heat i wont breed her until october. haha XD


----------

